# centre console removal 2001 Maxima 5 spd



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Anyone know how to remove the plastic cover that goes around the 5 spd shifter and up to the heating/cooling controls. I was able to get the 4 clips off but cant seem to pry it loose near the bottom of the heating/cooling controls. The manuals only refer to the 95-99 cars. 

any help would be great. 

thanks
derek


----------

